# co2 reactors diffusers needlewheels?



## permagrin (Mar 24, 2013)

i just wanted to get all of your guys input of how you get CO2 into your tank
i've read some posts of how they do it, but i'm really interested in how you guys/gals get such beautiful tanks (planted of course)
i'm getting back into the hobby, been a bit lazy, almost ready to give it up and sell everything, but i really want to give it ago again.
right now i finally fixed my light (ballast burned out) and ready to fill my CO2 tank. some plants are willing to fight with me ( i'm not a plant expert, but i'm pretty sure i have Anubis and Crypt that want to stay in the fight) i bought the Red Sea Pro Series, so i have the Red Sea 500 reactor (with all the bell and whistles REGULATOR, NEEDLE VALVE, BUBBLE COUNTER) so any input in how you've been so successful in growing plants and passing it down would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I use mainly reactor for bigger tank and I use diffuser for smaller ones, atomizer is pretty good too but it put your regulator to the test as its required 36 to 40psi to work. And atomizer is picky on bc too cause of the pressure it required to work some bc exploded on me.



permagrin said:


> i just wanted to get all of your guys input of how you get CO2 into your tank
> i've read some posts of how they do it, but i'm really interested in how you guys/gals get such beautiful tanks (planted of course)
> i'm getting back into the hobby, been a bit lazy, almost ready to give it up and sell everything, but i really want to give it ago again.
> right now i finally fixed my light (ballast burned out) and ready to fill my CO2 tank. some plants are willing to fight with me ( i'm not a plant expert, but i'm pretty sure i have Anubis and Crypt that want to stay in the fight) i bought the Red Sea Pro Series, so i have the Red Sea 500 reactor (with all the bell and whistles REGULATOR, NEEDLE VALVE, BUBBLE COUNTER) so any input in how you've been so successful in growing plants and passing it down would be greatly appreciated.


----------

